# 24 zoll mit wqhd und 144Hz



## safetyfirst1 (7. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich suche einen 24-zöller mit wqhd und schneller reaktionszeit, mit satten farben und 144Hz nach Möglichkeit. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine gtx 1080.

Verwendungszweck: csgo, bf1, das kommende cod, witcher 3 und pubg. 
Budget: 500€

Ich bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar. 

LG,
safety


----------



## GrueneMelone (7. November 2017)

24Zoll und wqhd gibt es nur einen Monitor und der hat 60Hz musst auf 27Zoll gehen, dann findet man sowas.


----------



## Ace (7. November 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> 24Zoll und wqhd gibt es nur einen Monitor und der hat 60Hz musst auf 27Zoll gehen, dann findet man sowas.



Quatsch doch nicht rum

z.b der Dell S2417DG erfüllt deine Anforderungen oder der AOC beide mit G-Sync ,mehr geht nicht.
Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

AOC Agon AG241QG
AOC Agon AG241QG Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## GrueneMelone (7. November 2017)

Ace schrieb:


> Quatsch doch nicht rum
> 
> z.b der Dell S2417DG erfüllt deine Anforderungen oder der AOC beide mit G-Sync ,mehr geht nicht.
> Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> ...



Sry mein Geizhals wollte heute nichts ausspucken. Muss mich verklickt haben. Hab nach 24Zoll und nicht 23,8 gesucht. Deswegen sind die alle rausgefallen.


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

Achja und ACER hat einen im Programm mit dem exakt gleichen Panel wie der DELL. 

Acer 24 L Predator XB241YUbmiprz
Ebenfalls GSYNC, WQHD, 24 Zoll, 144-165 Hz ca. 500€

Im Gegensatz zum DELL aber mit besserem Menü das eine bessere Reduzierung des Color Banding zulässt.


----------



## Pipo093 (20. Februar 2018)

hast du dich für einen entschieden?
bin auf der selben suche


----------



## Azeroy (12. November 2018)

Pipo093 schrieb:


> hast du dich für einen entschieden?
> bin auf der selben suche



Ich auch, hast du dich inzwischen entschieden? ^^


----------



## Pipo093 (12. November 2018)

Azeroy schrieb:


> Ich auch, hast du dich inzwischen entschieden? ^^


nein ich schau beim black friday jetzt aber rein. sollte es nix geben schreib ich nen brief an weihnachtsmann


----------



## Ente34 (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute, habt ihr euch inzwischen vielleicht entschieden ? 
Bin nämlich gerade auch verzweifelt auf der Suche dem "Heiligen Gral"


----------

